# iPods with Denon AVR-1913



## mightypants (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm helping a friend research some new home audio gear, and I've got a quick question about the Denon AVR-1913. I see that you can connect an iPod via USB, but will all generations of iPod (that connect via USB) work? He's got an older one, though I don't recall offhand which generation. This isn't a super-important part of the decision, but it would be a nice bonus if he could use his iPod with this stereo. I didn't see any relevant info about this in the documentation.

Thanks.


----------



## ericzim (Jun 24, 2012)

I have an AVR 1612 Denon which uses the same USB- Denon says USB is USB no matter what generation as long as the USB cable has a standard connection and the media is supported by the Denon. The tech I spoke with said the majority of the Denon USB connections provide enough power to charge the battery on an I-phone as an FYI. Which it does just fine on my Generation 2.


----------



## jevans64 (Dec 24, 2012)

I don't have an iPod but my older Denon treats my portable music player as a USB device. I have to switch to the NET/USB source and navigate to the music/video using the receiver's remote. The newer receivers automate this a little better and will pull up info from iTunes, Gracenote, etc.

Denon also sells an iPod dock. All it is is a base to connect the iPod to and the base connects to the audio/S-Video ports on the receiver.


----------



## bamabum (Dec 7, 2012)

That receiver also has AirPlay. He can stream to it easily from his iPod or iPhone if he has a wifi model.


----------



## mightypants (Jan 12, 2009)

Thanks for the info, everyone!


----------

